# Heco Victa 300 vs Magnat Monitor Supreme 200



## Gaultier. (8. Juli 2010)

Würde mir gern neue LS zulegen ,da mein Budget sehr klein ist kommen eigentlich nur die Beiden in Frage ( weitere Vorschläge wären auch in Ordnung  ) . Von den Monitor 200 hört man viel Gutes , während ich von den Heco Vita kaum Tests/Erfahrungsberichte gefunden habe . Würde mir einfach hier noch mal ein paar Meinungen anhören .

Danke schonmal im Voraus


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Juli 2010)

Also ich hatte bis vor kurzem die Magnat Monitor 220 (der Vorgänger der Monitor Supreme 200), ein Freund von mir hat die Heco Victa 200, also die etwas kleinere Variante der Victa 300.
Ich persönlich würde immer zur Magnat tendieren, da die Victas sich für meinen Geschmack sehr dumpf anhören, soll heißen, die Hochtonauflösung stellt mich nicht zufrieden.
Im HiFi-Forum finden sich ähniche Erfahrungsberichte, auch da wird oft berichtet, dass die Victas ziemlich dumpf klingen.
Daher meine Empfehlung: Magnat Monitor Supreme 200.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (9. Juli 2010)

Hi Gaultier,
einfach mal im MM Probe hören. Ich finde die Victas auch etwas fade, aber vl gefällt dir ja genau so ein Klang. ^^ Ist ja alles subektiv..

Auch mal auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt umschauen. Gerade da bekommst du mehr Klang/Euro.

Mit den Monitor Supreme 200 oder Monitor 220  machst du sicher nichts falsch. 

Ich hab letztens wieder ne ebay Auktion beobachtet, wo ein Paar Magnat Quantum 503 + Boxenständer für 100€ weggingen..


----------



## Gaultier. (9. Juli 2010)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten . Muss   dann wohl zwangsweise zum nächsten mm fahrn und einfach mal Probe hören. ( Vorausgesetzt die beiden Modelle sind ausgestellt : /  ) .


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (9. Juli 2010)

Die Victas, Quantum, Supreme sind eigentlich immer vorhanden zum Probe hören. Notfalls wird dir ein Verkäufer sicher die LS aufbauen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Juli 2010)

Die Victas und die Monitor Supreme gibt es meist bei den Elektro-Supermärkten, aber meist nicht aufgebaut. Ein freundliches Nachfragen bei einem Verkäufer wird aber sicher dazu beitragen, dass du sie dir anhören kannst. Am besten hörst du sie dann auch gleich mal noch gegen etwas teurere gegen, damit du mal abschätzen kannst, was nach oben hin noch geht und ob die Billig-Serien wirklich das richtige für dich sind.


----------



## thysol (11. Juli 2010)

Die Magnat Monitor Supreme 200 habe ich selber. Die sind ganz gut und haben auch einen relativ Neutralen Klang mit einem gut ausgepraegten Mittelton Bereich. Die Hochtoener fangen allerdings bei hohen Pegeln an zu zischen. Fuer Hi-Fi Lautsprecher haben die auch einen relativ gut ausgepraegten Bass. Der ist aber Tief und wummert nicht. Immer wenn ich uebrigens sage dass die Boxen etwas gut koennen sage ich immer relativ weil mit teureren Boxen koennen die natuerlich nicht mithalten.


----------

